# yaaayyy



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

*Finally!*

I'm right on with you on this. I was finally able to add my name to a breeder's list just yesterday!


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey, someone from my 'neck of the woods'! I'm right north of Milwaukee and go to Racine Kennel Club occasionally for their Agility and Obedience run-thrus. I'm fairly experienced with Std Poodle training as some of my Poodles earned CH, MACH, UDX titles plus trained in hunting and tracking and almost countless tricks. I'm also on the Board of the Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club. 

The main thing to do for a Poodle puppy is socialize, socialize, socialize. Take her/him everywhere to experience every situation and make it fun, fun, fun. Treats and Toys as rewards for all desired behaviors. Poodles are eager to please so ignoring undesirable actions as much as possible is the best discipline.

I'm sure your breeder will give you support after you take your puppy home but you could always shoot me an email if you have any Poodle puppy question - [email protected]


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

gr8pdls O.K. at first I read it as Girl Ate Poodles & giggled & now I know that it is Great Poodles. Just having one of those moments. Is it time for bed?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

3dogs said:


> gr8pdls O.K. at first I read it as *Girl Ate Poodles* & giggled & now I know that it is Great Poodles. Just having one of those moments. Is it time for bed?


OMG, I just choked on my Diet Hansen's. :laugh: :rofl:


----------

